# Red Tail Catfish



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Picked up this little guy yesterday.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

worst mistake ever!!!!

i only speak from experience hahah, mine grew like 4" a month and ate alot of my fish twice its size. Wish the best of luck to ya man, they are bad ass fish and i will put mine back in my tank in a few more months, its in my 125 gallon right now.

But nice pickup!


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Cool looking fish, but they get way to big


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

mauls said:


> worst mistake ever!!!!
> 
> i only speak from experience hahah, mine grew like 4" a month and ate alot of my fish twice its size. Wish the best of luck to ya man, they are bad ass fish and i will put mine back in my tank in a few more months, its in my 125 gallon right now.
> 
> ...


yes in the long run that fish cost you how much







j/k

Sweet pick up pamonster


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

NIKE said:


> mauls said:
> 
> 
> > worst mistake ever!!!!
> ...


lol lets just say i'd have to sell it for $150 to just break even lol


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I have had two of them together. The biggest was 28'and the were absolutely great. They not only look good, but have lots of personality as well. It almost looked that mine liked it to be petted.

Yours look great and will turn into a monster pretty fast


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome cat. To bad the damn things get so big.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> To bad the damn things get so big.[snapback]1201423[/snapback]​


Yeah really - RTC's are one of my favorite fish, but I doubt I'll ever be able to house one properly...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Yes, unfortunitly he wont be able to live with me forever. A friend of mine was at a lfs and saw them on sale for only $16, he got one and the sales person couldnt believe they were so cheap. So he put one on hold for me because he knew I had wanted one and it was way too good of a deal to pass up. You cant find one around here for less than $70. I have a friend with a 150 who will probibly get him sooner than later. I dont want him eating my geophagus.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great love those fish


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

pamonster said:


> I dont want him eating my geophagus.
> [snapback]1201600[/snapback]​


well if it does it will happen at night, lol i would wake up and count less and less fish each day.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > To bad the damn things get so big.[snapback]1201423[/snapback]​
> ...


sure you can..in your bath tub..duh :rasp:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thePACK said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> ...


not unless you've got a 300+ gallon bath tub


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

nice fish mine grew to 20" in less than a year but had to sell it due to size an it kept trying to eat my female jag.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i love mine verry personable, and always hungry, mine tried to eat suction cup off my heater last week. It ended up getting stuck to the roof of his mouth and i had to remove it with a pair of pliers. Quite a production all and all. But def a great fish to own of you can house them, mine is living with my dovii and a rd, and a con that is a dither, and probably soon to be snack for the rtc.


----------

